# Red & blue markings on images in the develop module



## TerriNoleeen (Jan 27, 2015)

Why do my images show red and blue markings when in the develop module? I assume its to indicate dark and light areas.  I find them very distracting - how do I change settings so that they do not appear?

Terri


----------



## clee01l (Jan 27, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. These are the clipping indicators that indicate where the data has been blown away Blue indicates where the shadows have turned to all black and red indicates  where the highlights have turned to pure white.  You can adjust these away with the Highlights, shadows, blacks & whites sliders. If you don't want to see them you can toggle them off and on with the "J" key.


----------



## TerriNoleeen (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks! So simple


----------

